# Darkglass Tone Capsule & Dingwall Combustion pickups?



## lewis (Oct 2, 2017)

my bands bassist has a non Dingwall bass. I believe its an all maple Schecter 5 string with soapbars.

Anyway we are thinking of upgrading his preamp to the Tone Capsule from Darkglass and I also noticed Dingwall sell their pickups separately. He is in complete love with the Nolly Bass tone.
He already has the Darkglass B7K.

anyone have any experience with buying these things separately and putting them into a non dingwall bass?. Does it really get you as close as you can be with that glorious bass tone?.
He is using my Keeley compressor too atm but obviously the Cali would be the perfect way to go ala Nolly.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 2, 2017)

Sell the Schecter, go to bassdirect and buy a Dingwall.


----------



## lewis (Oct 2, 2017)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Sell the Schecter, go to bassdirect and buy a Dingwall.


sadly he doesnt have those sorts of funds and secondly he loves his all natural Shecter.


----------



## narad (Oct 2, 2017)

The pre-amp would help but I don't think you should consider it so necessary for that sound -- it's just a bit convenient for sweeping through tones in that general range. I'd focus more on the strings and the chain after the bass. I've never played a schecter bass but I'd be really amazed if he wasn't getting very close at his optimum pre settings + the B7K.


----------



## lewis (Oct 2, 2017)

narad said:


> The pre-amp would help but I don't think you should consider it so necessary for that sound -- it's just a bit convenient for sweeping through tones in that general range. I'd focus more on the strings and the chain after the bass. I've never played a schecter bass but I'd be really amazed if he wasn't getting very close at his optimum pre settings + the B7K.


yes he is getting close actually. 
Just the low G# that is all muddy. He is due a string change so that will obviously help get that twang back.
Needs thicker gauge on bottom too probably.

Im going to our practice room with him this evening. Ive written down Nollys exact compressor, and Darkglass settings from the rig rundown in 2013. And Im also going to let him run through my HD Pro with the idea of mimicking his Axe FX dual patch of warm DI tube preamp patch ontop of a Peavey 5150 guitar amp distorted tone. And will see how we get on.
I defo want the band to invest in that Cali compressor though. Bass tone for my bands sound is imperative so I really dont mind putting my money in to help him get better bass gear.


----------



## narad (Oct 2, 2017)

Well I won't argue against anyone getting a cali compressor, but the keeley is a really good comp too, especially if you have the 4-knob or deluxe. I imagine the patches are the weakest link in this equation. 

I've got a Dingwall Z3 (pre-Nolly ) and a Padalka that has the Darkglass pre. Either of them gets pretty close, yet each of them is missing one of these pieces. Using the comp on the axe-fx.


----------



## lewis (Oct 2, 2017)

narad said:


> Well I won't argue against anyone getting a cali compressor, but the keeley is a really good comp too, especially if you have the 4-knob or deluxe. I imagine the patches are the weakest link in this equation.
> 
> I've got a Dingwall Z3 (pre-Nolly ) and a Padalka that has the Darkglass pre. Either of them gets pretty close, yet each of them is missing one of these pieces. Using the comp on the axe-fx.


yeah I think its patch wise too, which is why Im going to try dialing in some dual stuff on the HD Pro. The plan being to run out of the POD, into his poweramp into Cab.

He is using some old floor unit for effects. Think its some old digitech thing or something but I think its supposed to be for guitar so its defo falling short.

I do have the 4 knob compressor from Keeley  But as Nolly says in that rig vid, the Cali can compress quite a bit whilst not making things messy. The Keeley is very transparent and a very very good Comp, but I feel like it maybe does get things abit too messy at higher comp levels..

he is really keen on the Tone Capsule though. The Schecter has active EMGs I believe.

the hope is that with the TC, hopefully the stock EMGs, the Keeley (and Cali at a later date) running into the B7K > going to HD PRO with dual patch (clean/guitar amp) > Cab, will get us 95% of the way there.

A part of me really thinks that the Neodymium dingwall pickups though make alot of the difference?. Could that be wrong?


----------



## narad (Oct 2, 2017)

I think it's probably wrong. I mean, it's not a super expensive upgrade so I'm not saying you shouldn't give it a shot. I just wouldn't over-think it or have super high expectations. I don't know about the schecter bass specs, but if I was going to do that, I would really just find a way to buy an ng-2. Likely the scale is important - is the schecter FF?


----------



## Beheroth (Oct 2, 2017)

IMO the most important part about nolly's tone is the darkglass/axe fx patch/ studio wizardry hes got going down. 
Putting the tone capsule into the bass is not what's going to tighten a muddy G#, it's just an EQ.
I think it's best to save the money and buy something with a 37 inch scale like a brice defiant : http://www.rondomusic.com/defiant53437nat.html or a dingwall if you've got the $.


----------



## lewis (Oct 2, 2017)

this is his Schecter.
The Riot 5 - 







Regards to upgrading to a whole new guitar, atm that is just simply a no go. His missus broke her leg recently and he is having to cover the whole household expenses solo atm whilst she cannot work.
He can just about stretch to say the cost of the preamp, or some new pickups, after a couple of months etc.

The Schecter actually sounds really nice through the Peavey Cab. We just need more of that snarl/twang. I appreciate better tension from a FF bass will give better results in this regard but like I said, sadly, atm, its a no go.
So we are going to try this route instead.
Just wondered if anyone had any experiences with the Darkglass preamp in a bass that ISNT a Dingwall. And pairing with EMGs too etc.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 2, 2017)

this thread makes me want a dingwall


----------



## lewis (Oct 2, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> this thread makes me want a dingwall


yeah same haha 
nooooo


----------



## Drezik27 (Oct 2, 2017)

So, I think you can get pretty damn close with the Axe and the effects in there. Try applying some of the concepts in this video to an Axe patch.


----------



## Insomnia (Oct 2, 2017)

I've got an ESP Ltd B206, stock.

I use an Axe FX XL+ and a B7K, and I can get a better tone than him, quite frankly.


----------



## lewis (Oct 3, 2017)

ok so last night we got great results using the darkglass/keeley 4 knob/pod hd pro/dual patch/clean/dirty
setup. Our bassist was certainly happy. Great starting point at least. 




Insomnia said:


> I've got an ESP Ltd B206, stock.
> 
> I use an Axe FX XL+ and a B7K, and I can get a better tone than him, quite frankly.



ooh really?. what does your patch consist of?


----------



## cmtd (Oct 3, 2017)

I own a Cali 76, and have owned a keeley 4 knob in the past. I don't think dropping the cash for a cali is going to give you the "Ahhh, that was the missing link" reaction it sounds like you are maybe anticipating. Don't get me wrong, its a phenomenal compressor, but so is the keeley.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 3, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> this thread makes me want a dingwall


I don't even play bass and I want a dingwall.


----------



## lewis (Oct 3, 2017)

cmtd said:


> I own a Cali 76, and have owned a keeley 4 knob in the past. I don't think dropping the cash for a cali is going to give you the "Ahhh, that was the missing link" reaction it sounds like you are maybe anticipating. Don't get me wrong, its a phenomenal compressor, but so is the keeley.


I think the thing that probably gets the closest, is the multiscale and scale length of the Dingwall. Lower tuning but thinner bass strings for extra twang and clarity.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 3, 2017)

The Dingwall is an absolutely phenomenal bass. It'd be worth the wait to save up the funds. If a low tuning isn't working and you don't have the funds for the instrument to fix the problem, play the offending notes an octave higher. 

I think there are a lot of ways to spend thousands of pounds/euros/dollars on fEarful cabs, special EQ's for low frequencies, etc., but they all cost money.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 4, 2017)

A huge key for the character in his tone imo is the pickup placement. The Combustion and the NG-2 have exactly the same pickup cavity. This means that you can move the neck pickup to either position without any routing nor drilling. I did a comparison with my Combustion. First part is the regular pickup placement, second part is NG-2 placement. The NG-2 version gives a very focused bark that is incredibly useful for low tunings.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/leel3yx2h6vk6vi/Dingwall Pickup Placement.wav?dl=0


----------



## lewis (Oct 4, 2017)

Seybsnilksz said:


> A huge key for the character in his tone imo is the pickup placement. The Combustion and the NG-2 have exactly the same pickup cavity. This means that you can move the neck pickup to either position without any routing nor drilling. I did a comparison with my Combustion. First part is the regular pickup placement, second part is NG-2 placement. The NG-2 version gives a very focused bark that is incredibly useful for low tunings.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/leel3yx2h6vk6vi/Dingwall Pickup Placement.wav?dl=0


oooh i 100% prefer the NG2 pickup placements.

Im tempted to just go fan fret bass myself. opt for this pickup placement, with the preamp and the Dingwall pickups haha.

Its the next best thing to a Dingwall but will be cheaper.


----------



## Insomnia (Oct 4, 2017)

lewis said:


> ok so last night we got great results using the darkglass/keeley 4 knob/pod hd pro/dual patch/clean/dirty
> setup. Our bassist was certainly happy. Great starting point at least.
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's a modified version of the 'Heavy Grind Bass' preset on the AxeChange. I'm afraid I can't remember exactly what I changed, but I believe I just tweaked the amps and EQ and cabs and drive and compression just a bit till it was more punchy and bass-sounding. 

I'll happily share all my settings with you, if you like!


----------



## lewis (Oct 4, 2017)

Insomnia said:


> Well, it's a modified version of the 'Heavy Grind Bass' preset on the AxeChange. I'm afraid I can't remember exactly what I changed, but I believe I just tweaked the amps and EQ and cabs and drive and compression just a bit till it was more punchy and bass-sounding.
> 
> I'll happily share all my settings with you, if you like!


if you could please. That would be great.

I can transpose the settings/amp choice etc to the POD HD as best as I physically can \m/


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 5, 2017)

otheres aready said it, but for bass the main thing is the type of pickups (soapbars, humbucker, single coils, P or J or MM, ect) and its placement. Then comes the rest.

the tone capsule its jsut a pre-amp, its not a dirt. I know its says "Darkglass", but a lot of people tend to confuse the name of the brand with what they are know for, so when they read a bass has "darkglass tone capsule" they think it comes with a dirt integrated or something lol.

but yeh would give you a very nice clean tones with a nice EQ.

But if you wanna get "Nolly sound" then you already are on your way off with the correct patches fx/amp settings. Other than that would be to get the right scale lenght so you could have a thinner string for a better clarity


----------



## gingerman (Oct 5, 2017)

On the pickups point with regards to this topic - has anyone found that a pair of single coils gives you a more powerful tone than a pair of humbuckers in the same bass? 
I'm considering a swap for my custom dingwall-like bass...


----------



## lewis (Oct 6, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> otheres aready said it, but for bass the main thing is the type of pickups (soapbars, humbucker, single coils, P or J or MM, ect) and its placement. Then comes the rest.
> 
> the tone capsule its jsut a pre-amp, its not a dirt. I know its says "Darkglass", but a lot of people tend to confuse the name of the brand with what they are know for, so when they read a bass has "darkglass tone capsule" they think it comes with a dirt integrated or something lol.
> 
> ...



yeah I think this will be the only difference in the end. 

regards to the TC, yeah I know its only an EQ. But it seems on paper that it will be a large improvement over the stock preamp/eq. We defo dont need it for dirt so I never believed thats what it would do.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 6, 2017)

lewis said:


> yeah I think this will be the only difference in the end.
> 
> regards to the TC, yeah I know its only an EQ. But it seems on paper that it will be a large improvement over the stock preamp/eq. We defo dont need it for dirt so I never believed thats what it would do.



yeah I know you know, just taking the opportunity to rant a bit about it, becuse I have seen ppl posting in facebook groups about it  

and yeh, deff would be a big improvement in sound


----------



## lewis (Oct 6, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> yeah I know you know, just taking the opportunity to rant a bit about it, becuse I have seen ppl posting in facebook groups about it
> 
> and yeh, deff would be a big improvement in sound


I can certainly understand that.
Social media is the feeding ground for Ignorance. haha

Defo thinking about saving for a multiscale bass myself. Something that goes like 37 inch long or something. And I will just let him use it for band \m/


----------



## Beheroth (Oct 6, 2017)

lewis said:


> yeah I think this will be the only difference in the end.
> 
> regards to the TC, yeah I know its only an EQ. But it seems on paper that it will be a large improvement over the stock preamp/eq. We defo dont need it for dirt so I never believed thats what it would do.



If the preamp is shit, why not just get rid of it and go passive ?


----------



## lewis (Oct 6, 2017)

Beheroth said:


> If the preamp is shit, why not just get rid of it and go passive ?



The stock one isnt shit. I never said that. I just envisaged the Dark glass to be better?.

Long term that would be at least my plan. I.e swap to Dingwall combustion pickups and pair with the darkglass preamp


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## LordCashew (Oct 6, 2017)

Seybsnilksz said:


> A huge key for the character in his tone imo is the pickup placement. The Combustion and the NG-2 have exactly the same pickup cavity. This means that you can move the neck pickup to either position without any routing nor drilling. I did a comparison with my Combustion. First part is the regular pickup placement, second part is NG-2 placement. The NG-2 version gives a very focused bark that is incredibly useful for low tunings.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/leel3yx2h6vk6vi/Dingwall Pickup Placement.wav?dl=0



Yet another +1 for the NG-2 placement. Did you record the clips with the pickups in series or parallel?


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 7, 2017)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Yet another +1 for the NG-2 placement. Did you record the clips with the pickups in series or parallel?


Series


----------

